# Uriah Hall vs. Anderson Silva



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I know Uriah Hall is still new... but what would you guys think about Uriah Hall (with some experience) versus Anderson Silva? It would probably be one helluva exciting fight... both fighters always have surprise moves... and both always fight to finish.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Anderson RD1 KO


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Anderson RD1 KO

I don't actually know who Uriah Hall is... but anyway.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Anderson RD1 KO. Probably. :thumb02:


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Anderson via Murder. Not even a discussion.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Anderson RD1 KO.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anderson by KO when he felt like finishing the fight. 

Tough to say "with some experience". No one can measure or predict how fighters will evolve.


----------



## 3DLee (Aug 30, 2006)

i see where the OP was going here. But its just simply too early to discuss. Uriah is a beast from what I've seen, but I havent seen enough. If the fight were to happen this year, I'd say Uriah would be way too busy jizzing his pants whilst simultaneously pooping his pants to throw anything that looked like offense against the Spider. With Anderson's age, I doubt this fight will happen. Maybe Anderson was right about him wanting to fight himself. That would likely be an amazing matchup lol.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Anderson via Capoeira


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Ryo Chonan by submission.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

OU said:


> Ryo Chonan by submission.


lol,

I think a better discussion would be about a possible Anderson and Michael Venom Page fight. Not yet obviously. Maybe in a couple of years. Venoms got some silly striking. Just needs to work on his ground game.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> lol,
> 
> I think a better discussion would be about a possible Anderson and Michael Venom Page fight. Not yet obviously. Maybe in a couple of years. Venoms got some silly striking. Just needs to work on his ground game.


Yeah I mean Jesus lets let Anderson get to his mid 40s.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> Yeah I mean Jesus lets let Anderson get to his mid 40s.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Its the only chance anyone will ever have!!



Maybe late 40s


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> lol,
> 
> I think a better discussion would be about a possible Anderson and Michael Venom Page fight. Not yet obviously. Maybe in a couple of years. Venoms got some silly striking. Just needs to work on his ground game.


I can't wait to see that guy get knocked out cold. It will happen sooner then later too I bet.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I was expecting this thread to come up eventually...just didn't think it would be this soon lol. 

With that being said, I'm with OU - Ryo Chonan by submission.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

People are jumping on the Uriah Hall hype train waayyy too quick, he's beaten a couple of nobodies on TUF. Not slating the guy I think he'll walk the show, but let him fight some UFC calibre fighters first!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

OU said:


> I can't wait to see that guy get knocked out cold. It will happen sooner then later too I bet.


Any idea who his next opponent will be? If someone is going to KO him it'll have to be someone with some righteous kickboxing skills. Or get lucky with an overhand shot to the chin.

EDIT. I guess a top level wrestler could KO him from top position. Its getting close enough to him that seems to be the problem.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> Any idea who his next opponent will be? If someone is going to KO him it'll have to be someone with some righteous kickboxing skills. Or get lucky with an overhand shot to the chin.
> 
> EDIT. I guess a top level wrestler could KO him from top position. Its getting close enough to him that seems to be the problem.


He just won some joke of a fight on Bellator. 10 second KO on a grazing shot? His fights look fishy to me. I think even a guy like Chidi Chidi Bang Bang Njokuani could beat Page.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> lol,
> 
> I think a better discussion would be about a possible Anderson and Michael Venom Page fight. Not yet obviously. Maybe in a couple of years. Venoms got some silly striking. Just needs to work on his ground game.


Michael Page is great winning fixed fights and winning by ghost punches


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Stun Gun said:


> Michael Page is great winning fixed fights and winning by ghost punches


Exactly. His fights reek. Chidi Chidi Bang Bang by KO. Fo real.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Michael Page is great winning fixed fights and winning by ghost punches





OU said:


> He just won some joke of a fight on Bellator. 10 second KO on a grazing shot? His fights look fishy to me. I think even a guy like Chidi Chidi Bang Bang Njokuani could beat Page.


I saw his last fight. Did seem a bit weird. But fixed?? Highly doubt it. Stun Gun, do you really think Bellator are staging fixed fights? A la late 90s Pride?


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Page is a bum


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> Page is a bum


Cool answer. Baddass.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> I saw his last fight. Did seem a bit weird. But fixed?? Highly doubt it. Stun Gun, do you really think Bellator are staging fixed fights? A la late 90s Pride?


All of his fights look fishy to me. They just don't look right. Not to mention his level of competition has been a complete joke so far. I think he is phoney.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

OU said:


> All of his fights look fishy to me. They just don't look right. Not to mention his level of competition has been a complete joke so far. I think he is phoney.


Level of competition? He's only 3-0! What do you mean by 'fishy' anyway? 



Wanderlei > Chuck


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Tyson Fury said:


> Level of competition? He's only 3-0! What do you mean by 'fishy' anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Wanderlei > Chuck


4-0 against trash cans, who threw their fights

but I do agree Wandy > Chuck


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Stun Gun said:


> 4-0 against trash cans, who threw their fights
> 
> but I do agree Wandy > Chuck


Sh*t yeah. 4-0. You think all 4 fighters threw their fights? Do you have any evidence? Why would they do this? Like you said, they're cans, probably knew they were in for a beating, so why throw the fight? Doesn't make any sense!


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

His fights all look very strange. Very, very strange. Something is off about every single one of them and I think there is something to it. I don't know if it's just his opponents are mental midgets but something is off.

Also I think Chuck and Wand fought...yeah I'm pretty sure they did...it was an awesome, epic battle. But Chuck was even further past his prime and still won. In their prime? Well it would have been the best moment in the history of the World. It would have re-defined the definition of beautiful. Songs would have been written about it until the end of time. Every mans penis would have doubled in size, all breast would be plump and perky. It would have been the best thing that ever happened in the history of the Universe...


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

OU said:


> His fights all look very strange. Very, very strange. Something is off about every single one of them and I think there is something to it. I don't know if it's just his opponents are mental midgets but something is off.
> 
> Also I think Chuck and Wand fought...yeah I'm pretty sure they did...it was an awesome, epic battle. But Chuck was even further past his prime and still won. In their prime? Well it would have been the best moment in the history of the World. It would have re-defined the definition of beautiful. Songs would have been written about it until the end of time. Every mans penis would have doubled in size, all breast would be plump and perky. It would have been the best thing that ever happened in the history of the Universe...


Hahaha, yes friend. All very true. The Chuck/Wandy fight was indeed epic. But in my eyes Wandy won. He wins at everything. Wandy doesn't do push-ups, he does Earth-downs for christ sake!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Uriah Hall Vs Michael Page? *Checks sig* 

OU, you're no longer invited to fk shit up!


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Uriah Hall Vs Michael Page? *Checks sig*
> 
> OU, you're no longer invited to fk shit up!


Hall would break pages face


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> lol,
> 
> I think a better discussion would be about a possible Anderson and Michael Venom Page fight. Not yet obviously. Maybe in a couple of years. Venoms got some silly striking. Just needs to work on his ground game.


I was impressed by Michael Page... but never thought about him versus Anderson Silva. Michael Page is really exciting to watch but I'm not convinced he'd do well (right now) if he went to UFC. His fighting style is kinda gimmicky... and while it makes him exciting to watch... I can't see his fighting style of leaving his hands on his knees lasting too long. I mean is he really going to be able to fight with his hands at his knees against people like Anderson Silva and Vitor Belfort? He'd get anialated! 

The reason I posted about Uriah Hall is because even though he's new... he looks like a LEGIT solid fighter. I know he had some crazy finishes to his fights... but they aren't gimmicky. They are just SOLID moves that we happened to not be expecting.

Maybe we could have Venom Page vs. Uriah Hall... and once Hall destroys Page... THEN he could fight Anderson Silva?


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

OU said:


> All of his fights look fishy to me. They just don't look right. Not to mention his level of competition has been a complete joke so far. I think he is phoney.


I really doubt Michael Page's fights are fixed. He just happens to be fighting at a lower level right now... and there are bigger differences in talent levels there. Also these guys are not only inexperienced... but they've never seen a style like Venom Page before... so they don't know how to deal with it... and they end up getting finished.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I think Uriah might be a fun sparring partner for Silva just to have someone mix it up a little in the gym.



He'd be slaughtered mercilessly in the Octagon though. Chris Weidman knocked him out.


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Anderson by Uriah Halls lack of confidence before they get in the ring.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Uriah looks like a beast against C level competition. Anderson looks like a beast against A level competition, so it's too hard to compare at the moment. Uriah could look pretty average against A level competition, so it's too early to tell.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Anderson by whatever he wants whenever he wants. Both are flashy and fun to watch. But..., Silva's head, foot movement and countering would mean Hall would be unconscious within a few minutes.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Uriah looks like a beast against C level competition.


C?

More like D or D- competition. Very few of these guys are UFC material. Hell most former champs end up getting cut fairly quick. Runners up get cut just like freakshow did.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

That might be a interesting fight on paper though specially with all the TUF knockouts.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

Uriah's probably pretty pissed at his mom for starting this thread. That's the only explanation I can come up with for someone suggesting that he jumps from beating A-ball fighters to fighting arguably the best P4P fighter ever.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

dave-stjohn said:


> *Uriah's probably pretty pissed at his mom for starting this thread*. That's the only explanation I can come up with for someone suggesting that he jumps from beating A-ball fighters to fighting arguably the best P4P fighter ever.


Lol. Epic!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Anderson fears Hall's bob and weave!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well now I think if they fought each guy would back up to the cage on opposite sides and stand there hands down.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Well now I think if they fought each guy would back up to the cage on opposite sides and stand there hands down.


:laugh:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Well now I think if they fought each guy would back up to the cage on opposite sides and stand there hands down.


And Anderson would still find some crazy way to go all Dhalsim on him and knock him from across the cage.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

Uriah Hall is a poor man's Anderson Silva sanz TDD and chin. If that chubby little wrestler can rock him with a wild haymaker, Silva would literally kill Uriah Hall.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

But Travis Lutter took Anderson down and pillow handed Sonnen rocked Silva twice.... my mind... it's... exploding!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

When did a chubby wrestler rock Uriah? He didn't even flinch at Kelvin's strikes tonight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I initially thought Kelvin had him rocked for a second or two in the first round, but I think I may have bought into the audience and Kenny's biased commentary. I'm re-watching now, and I don't think Hall was actually hurt.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> When did a chubby wrestler rock Uriah? He didn't even flinch at Kelvin's strikes tonight.


He didn't really flinch but there was one in the first round that landed a lot more flush then Hall was expecting.

Hall actually did a better job of imitating Silva then I thought he could. Weidman bringing him in might have actually been a good thing although Silva can execute his moves better then Hall does.

Maybe Hall working with Weidman is what created this whole issue, Hall got to used to pretending to be Silva he actually thought he could get away using his antics in the cage.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> He didn't really flinch but there was one in the first round that landed a lot more flush then Hall was expecting.
> 
> Hall actually did a better job of imitating Silva then I thought he could. Weidman bringing him in might have actually been a good thing although Silva can execute his moves better then Hall does.
> 
> Maybe Hall working with Weidman is what created this whole issue, Hall got to used to pretending to be Silva he actually thought he could get away using his antics in the cage.


If he got that confident playing Silva while working with Weidman than Chris is F***ed


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

:laugh: this whole discussion.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

After seeing the TUF Finale last night... I feel ashamed for starting this thread...


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

This thread is a black mark on MMA forum. 

Come on people. Let's learn from this and move on.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Iuanes said:


> This thread is a black mark on MMA forum.
> 
> Come on people. Let's learn from this and move on.


Yeah I agree. I mean come on guys, a talented and powerful striker got beat by an aggressive wrestler. There's no reason we should ever, ever speculate about a striker vs. striker match up after that.

The elitism on this forum drives me crazy sometimes.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah I agree. I mean come on guys, a talented and powerful striker got beat by an aggressive wrestler. There's no reason we should ever, ever speculate about a striker vs. striker match up after that.
> 
> The elitism on this forum drives me crazy sometimes.


Right, because the only reason anyone would think Hall doesn't have a chance against Silva is because the information we got from the finale. Not because, you know, he's a TUF contestant, with a good but not exceptional fight history.

Oh, and like, you know, WATCHING how he strikes and never protects himself among other flaws.

We can speculate for sure, I love speculating, but a Hall vs Silva thread was concluded on the first page.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd rather talk about Anderson vs. Manhoef or something. 

Not a guy who backs up straight with his chin high in the air to avoid punches.

People try to derail hype all the time on this forum. At least guys like Tex, Gustaf, Lombard, Mousasi, Cormier were somewhere in their career when the hype started. Hall was on a deteriorating show, KOing straight cans, boasting a 7-2 record at age 28. 

What elitism? Because people have a problem with some TUF dude and Anderson being in the same sentence? Because people call him over-hyped by Dana and company that is elitism?


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Hihi ,I still think its a good ideea for the show , but not now , Uriah its a newbie ffs, right now maybe in a few years , if Silva will be still around and after Jon jones will give Silva's his first loss in UFC ( I'm not a Jon fan but lets be real here , Silva will beat GSP and will lose against Jon, its all about styles )anyway got a lil sidetracked ...like I was saying still a good idee when Uriah will catch more this MMA game , cuz he's already lvl 100 on kick boxing ..


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Uriah Hall lost a close majority decision to the current #6 ranked middleweight in the UFC and had a competitive fight with the #1 ranked contender in the UFC. He's not just "some guy on TUF" as if that means anything. Maybe before everybody acts informed, they should get informed.


And funny you mention watching how he strikes. I saw him deliver incredibly quick and powerful kicks and lightning fast crosses along with his unorthodox and effective strikes like his spinning roundhouse and side kick. He also had one of the most technical reversals I've seen in round two off the bottom, a reversal I hadn't seen used properly since GSP pulled it on Fitch.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Uriah Hall lost a close majority decision to the current #6 ranked middleweight in the UFC and had a competitive fight with the #1 ranked contender in the UFC. He's not just "some guy on TUF" as if that means anything. Maybe before everybody acts informed, they should get informed.
> 
> 
> And funny you mention watching how he strikes. I saw him deliver incredibly quick and powerful kicks and lightning fast crosses along with his unorthodox and effective strikes like his spinning roundhouse and side kick. He also had one of the most technical reversals I've seen in round two off the bottom, a reversal I hadn't seen used properly since GSP pulled it on Fitch.


Do you still think he's up to Anderson Silva territory after the his TUF performance? It doesn't matter how close the fight was or who rocked who, he lost to an unranked TUF house fighter and came away with a loss. As much as I would love to see someone, anyone come in and beat AS, right now this kid is a long way from challenging for the belt.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

Crester said:


> After seeing the TUF Finale last night... I feel ashamed for starting this thread...


And well you should but for the record, drop the Crester tag, we know you're Uriah's mom, so just admit you got a little exuberant when your boy was beating all those other boys with fancy kicks and spinning punches, that's what mom's do.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Uriah hall has some incredibly strong striking but he doesn't have the chin to match. Both fighters are elusive but Anderson is far better at it and his chin is very solid. I'd love to see the fight but by the time Hall is really ready for it Anderson will be retired :/


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Uriah Hall vs Anderson Silva.

Whose loss to Weidman was more embarrassing? After July 6th when Weidman wins we can have a lengthy debate on it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

MMATycoon said:


> Uriah hall has some incredibly strong striking but he doesn't have the chin to match. Both fighters are elusive but Anderson is far better at it and his chin is very solid. I'd love to see the fight but by the time Hall is really ready for it Anderson will be retired :/


The problem wasn't chin it was inability to avoid punches. He tried Anderson Silva shit and couldn't pull it off. Anderson's skills are such that he rarely gets hit square. Uriah cannot say the same.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Uriah Hall lost a close majority decision to the current #6 ranked middleweight in the UFC and had a competitive fight with the #1 ranked contender in the UFC. He's not just "some guy on TUF" as if that means anything. Maybe before everybody acts informed, they should get informed.
> 
> 
> And funny you mention watching how he strikes. I saw him deliver incredibly quick and powerful kicks and lightning fast crosses along with his unorthodox and effective strikes like his spinning roundhouse and side kick. He also had one of the most technical reversals I've seen in round two off the bottom, a reversal I hadn't seen used properly since GSP pulled it on Fitch.


I think its fair to kind of make those mocking comments though considering how he fought. The comparisons to Anderson have obviously got to him, IMO he quit trying to be Uriah Hall and tried to be Anderson Silva and failed. He had moments in the fight but they seemed to be when he just was himself in there, he looked like a guy trying to be Silva not like the guy who competed on TUF.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think its fair to kind of make those mocking comments though considering how he fought. The comparisons to Anderson have obviously got to him, IMO he quit trying to be Uriah Hall and tried to be Anderson Silva and failed. He had moments in the fight but they seemed to be when he just was himself in there, he looked like a guy trying to be Silva not like the guy who competed on TUF.


To me, all this kind of talk just sounds like one thing: writing Kalvin's performance off.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> To me, all this kind of talk just sounds like one thing: writing Kalvin's performance off.


Kelvin fought decently but was in no way a world beater out there. Hall for the most part was able to stop his takedowns and dealt more damage with his strikes.

If Hall had not of put himself up against the cage multiple times(this is when Kelvin had most of his success) he almost certainly wins that fight.

Hall just played around a little too much and didn't seem to take Kelvin seriously at all until he knew he was losing the fight and it was too late.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

Crester said:


> After seeing the TUF Finale last night... I feel ashamed for starting this thread...


So you should be.

Can't believe it got to 7 pages


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Uriah Hall lost a close majority decision to the current #6 ranked middleweight in the UFC and had a competitive fight with the #1 ranked contender in the UFC. He's not just "some guy on TUF" as if that means anything. Maybe before everybody acts informed, they should get informed.


It is so funny/sad that you are the one talk elitism. Yet, this post reeks with elitism. Yes, none of us knew he fought Weidman or CP. Yes, we are all uninformed and should defer to you. Get real.

Weidman was raw as hell and so was Phillipou. Don't act like the guys he fought were anything like a top 10 contender. Yea, and he was diving for takedowns against Consta in that fight....the elite striker was diving for desperate TDs...

That was then...those guys are now top 10 guys. While Hall is losing to 170lb 21 year olds. :confused03:

Elitism? Look in the mirror.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It is so funny/sad that you are the one talk elitism. Yet, this post reeks with elitism. Yes, none of us knew he fought Weidman or CP. Yes, we are all uninformed and should defer to you. Get real.
> 
> Weidman was raw as hell and so was Phillipou. Don't act like the guys he fought were anything like a top 10 contender. Yea, and he was diving for takedowns against Consta in that fight....the elite striker was diving for desperate TDs...
> 
> ...



You're right, we should just write off every fighter. Hall sucks, Kelvin sucks, everyone ever on TUF sucks, you guys all totally called it. 


So your official opinion is that Uriah is a scrub?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> You're right, we should just write off every fighter. Hall sucks, Kelvin sucks, everyone ever on TUF sucks, you guys all totally called it.
> 
> 
> So your official opinion is that Uriah is a scrub?


This is you being an idiot and a spaz.

I never said Uriah sucks. I said he was highly over-hyped. You may not see the difference, but most do. I have said over and over that with real training he can become a solid UFC MW. 

But continue to spaz out over things you made up in your head. Basically because you had no real response. :confused03:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> This is you being an idiot and a spaz.
> 
> I never said Uriah sucks. I said he was highly over-hyped. You may not see the difference, but most do. I have said over and over that with real training he can become a solid UFC MW.
> 
> But continue to spaz out over things you made up in your head. Basically because you had no real response. :confused03:



You think they "edited" TUF to make Uriah look better, that he's overhyped, and that he'll KO Kelvin from his back. A brief look at your post history shows you riling members and being cynical about every single fighter in the sport. 

You hate Overeem, Lesnar, Lombard; you think Tate and Cat both suck, you think Condit's overhyped, you think Barboza is overrated, you think Mousasi is overrated, you think Ellenberger is overrated, "Sonnen hasn't beaten anyone good,"

Do you even like this sport? What you contribute at this forum is not necessary.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> You think they "edited" TUF to make Uriah look better, that he's overhyped, and that he'll KO Kelvin from his back. A brief look at your post history shows you riling members and being cynical about every single fighter in the sport.
> 
> You hate Overeem, Lesnar, Lombard; you think Tate and Cat both suck, you think Condit's overhyped, you think Barboza is overrated, you think Mousasi is overrated, you think Ellenberger is overrated, "Sonnen hasn't beaten anyone good,"
> 
> Do you even like this sport? What you contribute at this forum is not necessary.


More made up stuff. As I like Barboza a lot. As I said "I really like this Cat girl!" in that thread. Where did I EVER say Condit was overrated? I never said anything of the sort. 

What you contribute to this forum is made up things that I don't even say. 

So because I said Uriah KOing TUF fighters doesn't mean he will be a great UFC fighter able to do the same...that means I am a hater or I think he sucks? NO it means I think it is ridiculous that people want to talk top 10 MW when a guy hasn't even made it through a TUF show yet. 

You are being an idiot that has to make things up in order to try to have some sort of point. It is quite goofy. 

And then you neg rep me because I disagree with you...like a little girl would.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> More made up stuff. As I like Barboza a lot. As I said "I really like this Cat girl!" in that thread. Where did I EVER say Condit was overrated? I never said anything of the sort.
> 
> What you contribute to this forum is made up things that I don't even say.
> 
> ...



I got all of that information directly from your post history that is viewable to anyone. I guess you don't realize how incredibly negative and dismissive you are.


----------



## Thermopyle (Jul 1, 2010)

Simply said, there is a reason Uriah Hall is only getting to TUF at the age of 28.

He looked sensational on TUF, but that doesn't mean he's ready for Anderson Silva.

Chael Sonnen said Uriah could beat Anderson. Chael Sonnen also says that Chael Sonnen is the best P4P fighter on the planet. Don't believe me? Just ask Chael.

I think Gastelum has a brighter future than Uriah Hall. He's only 21 and he found ways to beat everyone he was supposed to lose to; he beat them different ways: Knockout, submission, and decision. Plus, he wants to make Rhonda Rousey fall in love with him.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Put Hall against a top 20-15 fighter, see how he does. If we wrote everyone off because of a lack-luster UFC debut, we wouldn't have very many fighters around.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I got all of that information directly from your post history that is viewable to anyone. I guess you don't realize how incredibly negative and dismissive you are.


I don't think I ever said Condit was overrated. Doubt that is in the post history.

I remember clearly saying "I like this Cat girl!" so that one is false.

And I never said Uriah Hall sucks. Plus I said with a good team Hall could have a solid UFC career, so how is that dismissive? Do I have to say "Hall is awesome, I can't believe he isn't already in the UFC!" to be positive? Have you not seen countless people here pull the "over-hyped" card? People say it every day here...yet you single me out like I am the only one?

Those are all made up by you. Yes, I probably did say Lesnar, Overeem, and Lombard are overrated....because they were/are. Plus they aren't very likable anyway. 

I think you are just mad because your boy Hall didn't even win TUF. Let alone beat a top 10 MW.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Purgetheweak said:


> Put Hall against a top 20-15 fighter, see how he does. If we wrote everyone off because of a lack-luster UFC debut, we wouldn't have very many fighters around.


If we called any guy who had a couple of highlight KO's the next ________. Then this place would get awfully goofy. 

The whole point of anyone being against Hall is the fact that "we" didn't want to get ahead of ourselves when he hasn't beat anyone yet. 

There are plenty of low level guys who highlight KO below average talent. Melvin Manhoef is a much better striker than Hall and has trained MMA for a while. He KO'd Mark Hunt in an MMA fight. Yet I see no one here slobbering his "potential". 

People are allowed to call someone overrated. It is an opinion. And yes Chael Sonnen who said "you are a contender RIGHT NOW" was hype. And it turned out to be a foolish statement that many saw right thru. 

It is what it is. Never seen people get so passionate about a TUF runner up. Never saw people here get so bent out of shape that people had the opinion that he was getting hyped up too early. :confused02:

People said Tex, Gustaf, and Hunt were all hype trains. No one here said "how dare you!". How dare you be negative! How dare you dismiss them!


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Hall is not beating any of the top 10 right now. I am not going to take the fantasy train to dilutionville.


----------



## Machoman (Apr 3, 2013)

Uriah hall = Diet silva


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*The insults stop here. I don't mind heavy debates but anymore name calling and infractions will be handed out.*


----------



## Machoman (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm pretty sure hall would smash silva the same was he smashed mcdaniels. Stylistically it's. terrible match up for silva


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Machoman said:


> I'm pretty sure hall would smash silva the same was he smashed mcdaniels. Stylistically it's. terrible match up for silva


I'm not even sure he could beat Erik Silva.


----------



## Machoman (Apr 3, 2013)

OU said:


> I'm not even sure he could beat Erik Silva.


I'm nt sure Erik could beat Anderson but I see what you are getting at, Anderson is no spring chicken


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Machoman said:


> I'm nt sure Erik could beat Anderson but I see what you are getting at, Anderson is no spring chicken


I hate Anderson Silva. But he would flip the script on Hall and have him strapped to a bed with an I.V. in no time.


----------

